# First go with Gtechniq C2V3.... I love it!!



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Having spent the last few evenings painstakingly correcting the paint on my parents Volvo XC90 with my DA I finished it tonight by applying C2V3 as my LSP.

Did the whole car in ten minutes! Super easy to apply/remove, no smears on it (black car so heard it might smear- no probs here) and the finish is very slick. It looks great! 

Brilliant value for £6 for 100ml and used about 1/3 bottle for the whole car. Can't wait to see what it looks like when it rains now!


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Did you take any pics?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

I tried one on my iphone but it came out rather badly









Looks a million times better than this in the flesh


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I still prefer CarproReload ;-)


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Chris79100 said:


> I still prefer CarproReload ;-)


If you don't like it then get out. Mindless c*nt.

I love c2v3 best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Calling him a 'mindless c*nt' is quite inappropriate. Come on.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That looks good to me on that big car black as well, I now need your help.

Thanks, John THt.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Fiesta-125 said:


> If you don't like it then get out. Mindless ####.
> 
> I love c2v3 best thing since sliced bread.


Enough is enough, you have been warned on numerous occasions about abusing other members!!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

It leaves such a glossy coat it's hard not to keep touching it.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> If you don't like it then get out. Mindless c*nt.
> 
> I love c2v3 best thing since sliced bread.


Hmmm unnecessary malice! Much as I am glad you like the C2V3 there's no need to get nasty.

A bit of friendly rivalry such as suggesting another product is what DW is all about!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Fiesta-125 said:


> If you don't like it then get out. Mindless c*nt.
> 
> I love c2v3 best thing since sliced bread.


Unnecessary....


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

Fiesta-125 said:


> If you don't like it then get out. Mindless c*nt.
> 
> I love c2v3 best thing since sliced bread.


pathetic just someone with a different opinion no need for language like this on a family friendly forum.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I have some of this stuff aswell. Not used it yet, but that's great you like it.

As you say you can't moan at £6 bucks for 100mls. That will do a car 2-3 times to see if you like it.

Im gonna use it on a Porsche Boxster S, I'll get some pics up soon enough.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> If you don't like it then get out. Mindless c*nt.
> 
> I love c2v3 best thing since sliced bread.


Jesus Christ, that's a bit much, regardless of the word used, this is the General Waxes Sealant forum, not the Gtechniq one, so fully appropriate to discuss competitor products...even if they are wrong ..... (Gtech fanboy here) :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Must admit I've been very impressed with C2V3 as well :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308870


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking great Minibbb! :argie:

Did you notice any difference on the trim at all?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Looking great Minibbb! :argie:
> 
> Did you notice any difference on the trim at all?


Maybe it darkened slightly? Certainly no adverse affects, was trying to avoid it tbh anyway!


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

And I didn't said that I don't like it...
Just that I still prefer reload.
It's a very good product, but...

Haven't test the sonax one, it seems really good too, perhaps even lot better than c2v3 or reload, I will not know until I got some ;-)


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Saw it today in the rain and the beading was mental! Tries rinsing with an open ended hose and it left v little water on the bonnet so will be nice and easy to dry post wash  

I was going to prima amigo the car first but had read the c2v3 bonds better with bare paint so skipped the amigo- will make use it at the end of the summer before i re-apply the c2 for winter.

Got my car clayed tonight ready for machining, looking forward to getting the c2 on it!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Sod the durability and go with the Prima Amigo first you won't be disappointed. I recon you will still get over 3 months of protection. 
Gonz.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> Sod the durability and go with the Prima Amigo first you won't be disappointed. I recon you will still get over 3 months of protection.
> Gonz.


Thanks buddy, ill go with this for my mini when I get to that stage!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Just to update the thread the C2V3 is still beading like the day I applied it to the volvo two months on- when I was the car the water simply doesnt want to be on the panel! 

Im due to correct my own car next week and will be using C2V3 as my LSP, so quick and easy its unreal!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I used C2V2 for the first time the other day. I'm almost hesitant to say it, but I've not seen such a clear, glassy finish on a white car before and the water behaviour is among the best I've seen. If it lasts anywhere near as long as it claims, then I'm not sure I need other LSP's!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm on my third bottle of C2V3, everyone who's car I have stuck it on, are over the moon, and keep asking me how I did it!!
I just tell them "it's my secret weapon"!! no point in letting everyone in on it, they will just have to keep looking and admiring the finish on the cars!! and it makes life so much easier when they bring the cars back for a "top up/clean" :thumb:


----------



## NorvernRob (Jul 4, 2013)

I used C2v3 for the first time a few months ago, I absolutely love it. I can't believe the time I've spent waxing and applying other lsp's in the past, but no more. Lovely glossy finish, mental beading and durability.

As said above, it repels water so well that there's hardly anything left on the car to dry off.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I spent some time on the mini today having originally intended to get it machine polished. I don't think ill have time to get it machined before the weather sets in so I cut some corners 

I used the DA to apply prima amigo and then a coat of C2V3. Lovely darkening effect on the paint from the amigo and super slick gloss from the c2v3. A great combo and I'm happy to keep it like this over the winter I think.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ordered a litre of this last friday, but Gtechniq are closed for another couple of days (a very well earned rest), gives me something to look forward to. It will always have a place in my collection. 
Just wondering what they'll have planned for version four, if they do one.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm hard pressed to see how they could improve on C2V3 for a version 4 to be honest!!


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Fiesta-125 said:


> If you don't like it then get out. Mindless c*nt.
> 
> I love c2v3 best thing since sliced bread.


Thanks mate, just tried rubbing sliced bread on my bonnet, paint looks f###ed now


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shaun said:


> Enough is enough, you have been warned on numerous occasions about abusing other members!!


And yet the highly offensive post still stands and the member still posts, what gives?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

S63 said:


> And yet the highly offensive post still stands and the member still posts, what gives?


Lol. This is true.

Was banned though. Nothing łike missing the point though.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Using the amigo/c2v3 combo on my red mini in the spring I reckon. Looks great pal! Nice one.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I really must buy some of this stuff. I bought Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer to see if it lived up to the great reviews it was getting....and it certainly does. It will be interesting to try both side by side to make a comparison. Has anyone already done this and if so, what are your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## TomKennedy (Jan 12, 2011)

I also used this for the first time last week. Looks awesome on my white car!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Bevvo said:


> I really must buy some of this stuff. I bought Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer to see if it lived up to the great reviews it was getting....and it certainly does. It will be interesting to try both side by side to make a comparison. Has anyone already done this and if so, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


I`ve used C2v3 and I`m more than happy with it, but I`d also be interested in a side by side comparison with Sonax BSD


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bevvo said:


> I really must buy some of this stuff. I bought Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer to see if it lived up to the great reviews it was getting....and it certainly does. It will be interesting to try both side by side to make a comparison. Has anyone already done this and if so, what are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Yep have both on test with 4 other detailer/sealants but not releasing my thoughts on here as last thread i posted like that was deleted:wall:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

msb said:


> Yep have both on test with 4 other detailer/sealants but not releasing my thoughts on here as last thread i posted like that was deleted:wall:


That's a shame. Would be interested to hear your thoughts on them. Will you be posting the results anywhere else?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I've only just applied them last week and atm the sonax is a complete suprise, its water behaviour is unbelievable, and easily the best of products on test, other than that thats all i can tell you without rocking the boat


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Beginning to wish I hadn't ordered the Sonax after reading this, but hey-ho I'll go with it and see how it goes...


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

msb said:


> I've only just applied them last week and atm the sonax is a complete suprise, its water behaviour is unbelievable, and easily the best of products on test, other than that thats all i can tell you without rocking the boat


Wow. Just reading up on it and seems there are a lot of BSD fans out there, also a lot of shouts for it being a stand alone LSP!!! Big fan of C2v3 myself, but tempted to give BSD a try. Could you PM me on it's durability? It would be much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Sonax's detailer is worthy of every bit of praise it gets, i've just ordered polymer netshield and the wax to try, thats how much its impressed:thumb:
And best of all the products are cheap so win win


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Hunty said:


> Wow. Just reading up on it and seems there are a lot of BSD fans out there, also a lot of shouts for it being a stand alone LSP!!! Big fan of C2v3 myself, but tempted to give BSD a try. Could you PM me on it's durability? It would be much appreciated :thumb:


No probs, it will be interesting to see how it squares to some of the big hitters:thumb:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

:thumb:

Just doing a bit of digging on them. Some great stuff on you tube! 

Thanks mate


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Hunty said:


> Wow. Just reading up on it and seems there are a lot of BSD fans out there, also a lot of shouts for it being a stand alone LSP!!! Big fan of C2v3 myself, but tempted to give BSD a try. Could you PM me on it's durability? It would be much appreciated :thumb:


I would like to PM also, thanks.


----------



## discobob (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for something to get me through the Winter. I have a Jag XF which I was (i believe) conned into diamond brite on at the dealer - added into the price without being asked  - which when clean - I do admit sheets water, but I feel that it is almost like it is sticky - with dirt actually sticks to the car more than any other car I have owned. Also, the paint appears to be very soft (marks easily) and the dealer has washed the car twice despite being told not to (having warranty issues with them and the car is back and to - I am having to supply video's to them at this moment as they can't find problems - but yet you can't get to a mechanic when you drop the car off ) which has resulted in swirls and holograms in the top coat from them.

I plan next spring to find somewhere where I can DA sections of the car and apply a 9H a section at a time. I live on a dusty road so don't fancy doing it on the drive

However - as an interim could I do the following (the reason for this post)

Decontaminate the paint
Clay the panels
Apply an AIO polish - I have AG SRP - to mask most of the swirls using its filling properties
apply C2V3 as the sealant over the winter.

I work away in the week and have two kids so my time is pretty limited to doing a wash and dry.


Cheers


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Discobob, that would be fine. Instead of SRP you could use Gtechniq P1 by hand to give you a bit more correction. Basically anything will sit under C2v3. It's also very quick and easy to top up C2v3 or use diluted as a QD now and again.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

THis stuff any good on wheels?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I love C2v3. A great sealant, can also be diluted or used as a drying aid/top up. It very slick indeed and certainly adds ..


----------



## discobob (Aug 12, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Discobob, that would be fine. Instead of SRP you could use Gtechniq P1 by hand to give you a bit more correction. Basically anything will sit under C2v3. It's also very quick and easy to top up C2v3 or use diluted as a QD now and again.


I have the CG Hexlogics hand foams - would that be any good for applying the P1 or would a pad be better?

Cheers

B


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

discobob said:


> I have the CG Hexlogics hand foams - would that be any good for applying the P1 or would a pad be better?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> B


Ooh I've never seen those before. They look good. Yes that should work well. I tend to use a German applicator pad but anything like that will be good.


----------



## discobob (Aug 12, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> Ooh I've never seen those before. They look good. Yes that should work well. I tend to use a German applicator pad but anything like that will be good.


Glad I have brought something to the thread 

Forgot to mention that my car is kyranite blue, a dark metallic colour


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

:grin: the C2v3 will bring the flake out in the paint :thumbup:


----------



## discobob (Aug 12, 2013)

Just putting my order in at Gtechniq at the mo....

Wife is going to go mad when more stuff arrives - oh dear - getting my own back for her phone bill!!


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

danwel said:


> THis stuff any good on wheels?


Yes mate it's great! My wheels have C5, and then just an occasional top up with C2v3, repels brake dust very well IMHO and makes them super easy to clean. Adds gloss too:thumb::thumb:


----------



## deno 1 (May 4, 2011)

well gutted.....iv just coated my white scirocco with autoglym epg.
Would this c2v3 have looked any different in terms of gloss?????
Also will it sit on top of egp or will i need to try and strip it off if i decide to go with the c2v3.....any help would be great


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

deno 1 said:


> well gutted.....iv just coated my white scirocco with autoglym epg.
> Would this c2v3 have looked any different in terms of gloss?????
> Also will it sit on top of egp or will i need to try and strip it off if i decide to go with the c2v3.....any help would be great


Pretty sure it'll go over the top fine, may just reduce the durability slightly. Go for it!


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

When C2v3 is diluted, is the durability and hydrophobic properties reduced at all?


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you just spray then wipe with a mf?
How about a foam applicator?
Does it require buffing after?


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

mattyh2013 said:


> Do you just spray then wipe with a mf?
> How about a foam applicator?
> Does it require buffing after?


I spray a few sprays and then spread with a microfibre cloth, applying some pressure (helps it bond to the surface apparently) and then buff with another microfibre. Very very quick and easy to use


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

I might give this ago on my car ive also got some artdenano which I could put on top of c2 ? Is c2 a 9h cuys ? 

Also no need for the abuse we all like differant products we dont need that sort of thing on here !


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

Should this be applied to bare paint? My paints gets a going over monthly with AF Tripple. Will this affect the durability of C2V3?


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Tripple is a glaze you will have to put it freshly polished paint for it to bond correctly


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

rhyst said:


> Tripple is a glaze you will have to put it freshly polished paint for it to bond correctly


No it's not..

It's a AIO
http://www.autofinesse.co.uk/tripple/


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

Fiesta-125 said:


> No it's not..
> 
> It's a AIO.
> http://www.autofinesse.co.uk/tripple/


Polish, glaze and wax in one. So youre both correct..


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thrill said:


> Polish, glaze and wax in one. So youre both correct..


Yes, that's correct. He was stating it was just a glaze, which it isn't.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Yes, that's correct. He was stating it was just a glaze, which it isn't.


Yeah and a little wax and polish


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

So almost three months after first applying the C2V3 to the XC90 I decided to give it a top up coat tonight. 

By no means had the protection from the first coat gone- the initial crazy water repellency when I sprayed the hose on it had died down but it was still beading nicely and was easier to keep clean than an unprotected car.

As before the fresh coat took 10-15 mins tops to apply and polish off- that's on a damn big car too! 

I just managed to use my original bottle. That 100ml did the Xc90 twice, my bmw mini and my suzuki jimny. Maybe 5 full applications from one bottle on a normal hatchback then? 

As before the car looks superb with its fresh coat, still my number 1 favourite LSP


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How long I must wait after Carlack NSC or Prima Amigo?


----------



## tureman (Dec 22, 2011)

i have test c2v3 and reload on car panint~c2v3 more durability


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> How long I must wait after Carlack NSC or Prima Amigo?


Anyone?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You can apply it straight away.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> You can apply it straight away.


Which one give better bond: NSC or Amigo?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Which one give better bond: NSC or Amigo?


It doesn't matter. C2v3 will bond to anything.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> It doesn't matter. C2v3 will bond to anything.


How much it reduce durability?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It won't. As I said its happy to sit on top of anything. 

Why do you keep posting the same questions in different threads ❔


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> It won't. As I said its happy to sit on top of anything.
> 
> Why do you keep posting the same questions in different threads ❔


Is it not obvious. I haven't received any answers yet. Thanks for reply. It sounds strange though, that it doesn't effects at all...


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Its not a bad question, think I asked the same thing earlier in the thread and it was suggested it may reduce durability slightly if applied over another product. I'm sure a thread in the gtechniq section would yield a full answer!

IMO though C2V3 looks fantastic over prima amigo so even if the durability is reduced I couldn't care less, its so quick and easy to apply I'm happy to top it up in a couple of months or so.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

When I bought my bottle of C2V3 at Waxstock I asked the same question. I was told by the Gtechniq guys themselves to expect a 50% drop in durability if applied over another product. Still, that's 8 months down to 4 so not bad at all.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ImDesigner said:


> When I bought my bottle of C2V3 at Waxstock I asked the same question. I was told by the Gtechniq guys themselves to expect a 50% drop in durability if applied over another product. Still, that's 8 months down to 4 so not bad at all.


That's what I expected...thanks for reply. Fact that it can go over anything really doesn't mean that it would last as long than when applied bare paint. I think this should have been known fact.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well I'm well and truly converted to C2v3 after seeing my car today. 
The water beading is insane and the shine is immense. 
I had a couple of comments from the guys at work about how good the motor looked. 
Applied neat c2v3 on Saturday and I'm never looking back.

Just need to dilute it over the weekend so I can top up as QD. 

Regards


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

Does C2V3 need to be applied to bare paint or is it ok over Tripple, SRP etc?


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I have mine ontop of SRP and its still looks great and the beading was immense earlier.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Thrill said:


> Does C2V3 need to be applied to bare paint or is it ok over Tripple, SRP etc?


Fairly generously covered this during the thread now! Yes can go over most things


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

minibbb said:


> Fairly generously covered this during the thread now! Yes can go over most things


Theres no need to be like that about it. I havent read the full thread. Thanks for the answer. Does applying over other products reduce the effects dramatically?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Thrill said:


> Theres no need to be like that about it. I havent read the full thread. Thanks for the answer. Does applying over other products reduce the effects dramatically?


He wasn't been rude - but you really do need to read the thread as it contains all the answers to your questions. This was discussed yesterday in this thread.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Thrill said:


> Theres no need to be like that about it. I havent read the full thread. Thanks for the answer. Does applying over other products reduce the effects dramatically?


is difficult to quantify but essentially yes it will have slightly less durability but then again if you buy yourself a super smashing great one of these:







and have a 1:3 dilution of c2v3 as a drying aid, your protection will be eternal :thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Thrill said:


> Theres no need to be like that about it. I havent read the full thread. Thanks for the answer. Does applying over other products reduce the effects dramatically?


Chap, this was covered on the previous page. He wasn't being rude.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

gtechrob said:


> is difficult to quantify but essentially yes it will have slightly less durability but then again if you buy yourself a super smashing great one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good 

I've seen ratios between 1:3 and 1:20. 
Is 1:3 your recommended ratio for topping up say after every wash?


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

mattyh2013 said:


> Looks good
> 
> I've seen ratios between 1:3 and 1:20.
> Is 1:3 your recommended ratio for topping up say after every wash?


my recommendation is between 1:3 and 1:5


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Can I mix bigger amount at time, so it will be used somewhere in future, or does it need to be small amount, due to short shelf life ?


----------



## NoBrain (Mar 28, 2013)

gtechrob said:


> my recommendation is between 1:3 and 1:5


I really wish there were some more consistency regarding the recommended dilution ratios on this site and what is written on the bottle itself (1:2). I prefer to use it as a drying aid after every wash (weekly/every two weeks), so it makes sense to dilute it further, e.g. 1:4 (which matches my 500 ml bottle), to make it last a bit longer. But then of course I will need to make new stickers for my bottle 

BTW! I also like to have a small bottle of QD and some microfibre cloths handy in my car for removing bird droppings. Currently I'm using ONR as QD for this, but I assume C2v3 (drying aid dilution) will also be suitable.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

This afternoon Insane water beading from c2v3 :thumb:
The car hardly had any water on it by the time I got home


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

evotuning said:


> Can I mix bigger amount at time, so it will be used somewhere in future, or does it need to be small amount, due to short shelf life ?


You should get a longer shelf life the purer the water used to dilute. Say tap water will have more impurities than deironised water (eight months someone said). Deironised water is only about a pound from many supermarkets for a litre (which any left overs gets used for mixing other products like wheel cleaners, etc...).


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

gtechrob said:


> is difficult to quantify but essentially yes it will have slightly less durability but then again if you buy yourself a super smashing great one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And presumably if ou do that reguarly then ou wouldn't need to apply it neat at any time ??


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

NoBrain said:


> BTW! I also like to have a small bottle of QD and some microfibre cloths handy in my car for removing bird droppings. Currently I'm using ONR as QD for this, but I assume C2v3 (drying aid dilution) will also be suitable.


C2v3 will not have the cleaning power of ONR. The C2 is a sealant (quartz based) not a cleanser. Keep the ONR for bird poop removal :thumb:


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Machine polished my bonnet this afternoon, Scholl S17 followed up by S40, then used C2V3 on it.

It was raining when i reversed out of my unit, incredible water behaviour as i was hosing off the dust and nice beading!! Well impressed. :thumb:


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Treated to some C2V3 beading tonight after leaving work.....









Love this stuff


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

minibbb said:


> Treated to some C2V3 beading tonight after leaving work.....
> Love this stuff


Awesome, I had the same results. 
Its immense :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> C2v3 will not have the cleaning power of ONR. The C2 is a sealant (quartz based) not a cleanser.


Hey man, a capfull of ONR and one of C2v3 in 500ml of distilled water used in a spray bottle works fantastic on a previously sealed surface as a QD :thumb:


----------

